# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  Learnership and Intership Software Development Opportunities  Cerebro Neuro Studios,

## Admin@Cerebro

Dear All,

Cerebro Neuro Studios, Inc. currently building out magical technologies in the field of Neuroscience would like to offer interested, high potential BSc, MSc and PhD learners in computer science an opportunity to gain valuable practical experience working on a variety of practical assignments. You will be richly and diversely exposed to a variety of software development tasks that will vary by project area. Cerebro Neuro Studios, Inc. will also consider the possibility of permanent employment options for identified high potential candidates.

To help accelerate the process, we would appreciate if interested persons could send a short profile detailing what degree you are studying towards, what year of study you are currently in and what software development language/s you are familiar with and currently gaining experience on. Interested candidates can send these details to:*admin@cerebroneurostudios.com

Many Thanks

----------


## chris_kzn

thanks for the offer

----------

